# Convertidor de tension 12vdc> 220ac, 300w roto,



## Dobbie (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola
Resulta que tengo un convertidpor de corriente de 12v dc a 220ac 300w, en mi autocaravana, y se nos ha estropeado. Soy electricista y lo he abierto, haber si podia hacer algo, pero creo se escapa a mis conocimientos por eso pido ayuda.
El aparato en cuestion noto que tiene a un costado atornillado al disipador-carcasa 4 transistores tipo IRF 740B , y al otro lado 2 transistores tipo IRF 3205.
Bien me imagino que alguno de estos este averiado, " supongo", podeis ayudarme a dar con la averia?, o a comprobar dichos transistores?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Dobbie (Nov 19, 2012)

Gracias.
He sacado fotos, haber si las subo.
El esquema no tengo.... fusible ok,  he desoldado ya los cuatro irf, pero no se como comprobarlos, tengo el datasheet de ellos, pero no se como chequearlos, alguna pista?
Muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 19, 2012)

Dobbie dijo:


> Gracias.
> He sacado fotos, haber si las subo.
> El esquema no tengo.... fusible ok,  he desoldado ya los cuatro irf, pero no se como comprobarlos, tengo el datasheet de ellos, pero no se como chequearlos, alguna pista?
> Muchas gracias



Hola...yo lo pruebo también así como en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/nueva-emisora-stereo-pero-fallo-87336/#post736686 .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dobbie (Nov 21, 2012)

no lo entiendo muy bien como pruebas los  IRF 3205 y IRF 740B,. ahi van unas fotos.
los IRF 3205, lleva dos, ya los he desoldado en esas fotos.. los otros 4 irf 740B son los que se ven en linea.


----------



## CRUDELIO (Nov 21, 2012)

antes de haber quitado los IRF 

que problema presento tu aparato?
depende de la falla , se ataca el problema


----------



## Dobbie (Nov 21, 2012)

No daba salida de tension, aunque si lucia el led de estado.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 22, 2012)

"@dobbie" ¿que parte del circuito de la imagen en el enlace que te pase no entendés?(dos resistencias,un foco ,un pulsador, el fet a probar y una fuente de alimentación o batería)

Ric.


----------



## Dobbie (Nov 24, 2012)

Para ricbevi:

perdona tube que ampliar la imagen entendido todo perfecto, voy por los componentes y pruebo. Gracias


----------

